# Dawning Star: Fate of Eos



## Shieldhaven (Sep 23, 2013)

Its d20 Future version was nominated for an ENnie. Now they're re-releasing Dawning Star, adapted for Evil Hat's Fate Core system. It's almost done with initial funding - stretch goals would make it even better!


----------

